# Card Board Nest Boxes (Pic Heavy)



## brynley

Well I don't know if this will intrest you or not .. But i currently and have been for a while .. have been selling Cardboard Breeding Nest Boxes for finches .. many Top Finch breeders use them such as Peter Harrison, George Luccy .. so on and so forth.

I have sold many on bird forums such as UK Birdkeepers Message Board and now i thought i would bring it to RFUk seeing as we now have a avian section.

Well Here They are .. There are five diffrent hanging positions, a perferated front a round hole which waxbills,softbills and other seclusive birds enjoy and a square front which many other common finches enjoy such as Zebra,Bengalese ... and so on. 

Well here is the pics .. Its An Old Box so Please Take That In mind 

Please Pm Me For Prices

Thanks Tim


----------



## Zoo-Man

Good idea, just throw them away after the breeding season & hey presto! 

Obviously no good for Budgies & the like, but great idea for finches & canaries.


----------



## brynley

Yep thats the idea and at 35p each you can afford to do it .. And there bio-degradable

Yeh only down side is the bloody budgies eat them LOL


----------



## Zoo-Man

brynley said:


> Yep thats the idea and at 35p each you can afford to do it .. And there bio-degradable
> 
> Yeh only down side is the bloody budgies eat them LOL


Excellent! They would also be good in combating mite problems in nest boxes, as you can just compost the nest box & replace with a new one.


----------



## brynley

Youve Got It


----------

